# Need some help. I'm afraid i lost my bird's trust.



## ClaraPF310 (Nov 11, 2020)

I just got my first cockatiel about two weeks ago. He is a young male ( 3-4 months old). Once he arrived home, i left him alone for some days so he could get used to the new environment. After that he was the sweetest bird, playing around his cage and with his toys, even ate from my hand when I gave him sunflower seeds. However, these past few days he became quiet again, as if he just got here, sitting still in his perch, stopped accepting treats. I'm worried I did something wrong to make him feel uncomfortable again. I believe he became scared because I cover him when it's time to go to sleep and he seems afraid of the cloth i use as a cover, but I'm not sure. Could someone give me some advice? Thanks in advance.

Forgive any mistakes, English isn't my first language.


----------



## Daytontiel (Feb 24, 2019)

If covering his cage is the problem, just don't cover the cage. My cockatiels will make go to bed call (constant chirping) if they want to me to turn off light at night. I usually turn off light between 8 to 9 pm. 

And keep interaction with your cockatiel everyday. The more handling, the more tame your cockatiel will be. This is true to most birds. 

I


----------



## ClaraPF310 (Nov 11, 2020)

Daytontiel said:


> If covering his cage is the problem, just don't cover the cage. My cockatiels will make go to bed call (constant chirping) if they want to me to turn off light at night. I usually turn off light between 8 to 9 pm.
> 
> And keep interaction with your cockatiel everyday. The more handling, the more tame your cockatiel will be. This is true to most birds.
> 
> I


Thank you very much for replying. I'll stop covering the cage and pray he gets happier. I stay close to his cage very frequently, and he grinds his beak a lot ( I've read about it and it seems to mean they're either calm or tired) so maybe he is not getting enough sleep and the quietness is just him being sleepy. Anyway, thanks again for replying to me.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Beak grinding is a good sign, it means they are comfortable and content. 

Work with him on learning to step up and come out of the cage. It sounds like he is staying in the cage all the time, which is a monotonous existence without enough exercise. Holding treats in your hand for him to eat is a good way to build your relationship, but millet spray will be less fattening than sunflower seed. Watch carefully for signs of illness, when a bird becomes less active it might be a warning sign.


----------



## ClaraPF310 (Nov 11, 2020)

tielfan said:


> Beak grinding is a good sign, it means they are comfortable and content.
> 
> Work with him on learning to step up and come out of the cage. It sounds like he is staying in the cage all the time, which is a monotonous existence without enough exercise. Holding treats in your hand for him to eat is a good way to build your relationship, but millet spray will be less fattening than sunflower seed. Watch carefully for signs of illness, when a bird becomes less active it might be a warning sign.


I've opened his cage so that he could come out but he didn't leave on his own especially now that he is less active. However, I did some checks on him today and he was sleeping, sems like it is really because of the lack of sleep. I'm not covering him this night to see if tomorrow he has more energy. If not, I'll take him to the vet as soon as possible, since here in Brasil quarantine is quite severe. And about him stepping up to my fingers, he isn't so keen on it, he accepts treats but doesn't like to be picked up. I'll start training him as soon as he feels better. 
Thanks for the reply.


----------



## ClaraPF310 (Nov 11, 2020)

Lil update.
He is much more active now, I'm so happy and relieved. However he still doesn't accept treats anymore. I'm going to start training him and trying to get him to trust me again.
Thanks to everyone who helped me.


----------



## BlueManu (Sep 15, 2020)

Glad he seems better! If he goes backwards again, I’d still suggest trying to get a wellness check from your vet. As for a quick tip about stepping up—if he isn’t liking your hands yet, try a stick or perch in place of a finger, and train him to step up on to that first


----------

